# Reserve hunt results are out!



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I drew for fish point second day am


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2016 Reserved Waterfowl drawing.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

I drew Harsens opening morning


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I went for opening day at FP and Shi. I got neither. I figure I had a better chance for 2nd day but 2nd day has always sucked and none of our 2nd day hunts were very good...at all.


----------



## duckindude (Aug 16, 2006)

First time in thirteen years, drawn for Shiawassee opening morning! My dad got it too.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Our group was 1/5 shiawassee 2nd day pm... Seems really rough to get first day... Haven't gotten it since we could do the youth hunt.... 14 years ago


----------



## gvsuhockey (Nov 13, 2010)

skunked both the wife and myself. boyd can I hitch a ride with you for opening day am Harsens??


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

Unsuccessful here 0/4


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to hunt elsewhere as well.


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

I drew fish point pm second day


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I got nothing but neighbor's kid got ok for Harsens opening day PM. With no kill charts, I do not know how to pick a zone. oh, it is opening day, no kill charts from yesterday.


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

0/5 One of these years.....


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

We were 1 for 2 this year. Very happy. The season is almost upon us! Repainted the canoe, fixed up some decoys, ready to go.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Boyd said:


> I drew Harsens opening morning


But now you need another good draw. Have to be double lucky


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

We were successful for the youth opening day at Shi. 3 years running. Looking forward to another season of waterfowling.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

stackemup said:


> We were successful for the youth opening day at Shi. 3 years running. Looking forward to another season of waterfowling.


Us too, 2nd year in a row. Last year we drew next to last, so hopefully we do a little better this time.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

2/2. Both opening morning. Haven't been drawn in a few years so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

0/5


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

0 for 8...
Im playing the Michigan lotto, and buying my own refuge...

Good luck to all that drew this year..


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Y


duckindude said:


> First time in thirteen years, drawn for Shiawassee opening morning! My dad got it too.


Yeah up opening morning at the shi ! See u there !


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

1/4 FP 2nd day afternoon. Was a bust last year with no cover and little water but hear it is much better fields this year.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

You shouldn't go...
Fish are going to be biting that day..
Plus your kid cant hit a side of a barn..LOL...
Good luck....D.B..


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

deadduck365 said:


> New rules this year!!


What new rules?? lets see if we can upset you know who more...


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Duckhunter66 said:


> What new rules?? lets see if we can upset you know who more...


I will let the DNR guys and CO handle this part. I will just take my popcorn with me.

Everybody will know after opening weekend.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

deadduck365 said:


> I will let the DNR guys and CO handle this part. I will just take my popcorn with me.
> 
> Everybody will know after opening weekend.


I just found out what they are....pass the popcorn please


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> 1/4 FP 2nd day afternoon. Was a bust last year with no cover and little water but hear it is much better fields this year.


See ya there! I'll be the guy calling non stop and taking 65 yard shots consistently ...don't mind my dog if he stops by and says hi


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

natureboy2534 said:


> You shouldn't go...
> Fish are going to be biting that day..
> Plus your kid cant hit a side of a barn..LOL...
> Good luck....D.B..


That is ok Mike I cannot hit a barn either. Regardless I will go out with them and enjoy an afternoon coffee and cigar and maybe one dumb bird will come by. It will be fun.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> That is ok Mike I cannot hit a barn either. Regardless I will go out with them and enjoy an afternoon coffee and cigar and maybe one dumb bird will come by. It will be fun.





cruiseplanner1 said:


> That is ok Mike I cannot hit a barn either. Regardless I will go out with them and enjoy an afternoon coffee and cigar and maybe one dumb bird will come by. It will be fun.


Have fun, should be a good time , hopefully youll have good duck weather and they will be pouring in..


----------

